# NEC and NESC Code Book



## PowerPEExam-12345 (Oct 7, 2020)

NEC, NESC code books and PE Reference book provided in PDF format during the Power PE CBT exam will be searchable ? (i.e.) I can search for a word by using CTRL+F ??


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## nishan (Nov 15, 2020)

Guest PowerPEExam-12345 said:


> NEC, NESC code books and PE Reference book provided in PDF format during the Power PE CBT exam will be searchable ? (i.e.) I can search for a word by using CTRL+F ??


Hi Did you already take Power CBT exam? How is it go? Which study materials did you use? I am looking to purchase study/reference materials and if someone passed the exam, and want to sell, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## akyip (Nov 16, 2020)

nishan said:


> Hi Did you already take Power CBT exam? How is it go? Which study materials did you use? I am looking to purchase study/reference materials and if someone passed the exam, and want to sell, please let me know. Thanks


This year is the first time the PE electrical power exam is being done as a CBT style exam, so it's going to be the first time for many of us.

Also, due to copyright we are not allowed to share the exam or reference materials. However, I can say that you can access the reference handbook by creating an NCEES account and logging into the NCEES portal. There is a link for reference exam materials, which includes the reference handbook that will be used for the exam. Also the NCEES practice exam is only like $40, and can be purchased from the NCEES website.


----------



## nishan (Nov 18, 2020)

akyip said:


> This year is the first time the PE electrical power exam is being done as a CBT style exam, so it's going to be the first time for many of us.
> 
> Also, due to copyright we are not allowed to share the exam or reference materials. However, I can say that you can access the reference handbook by creating an NCEES account and logging into the NCEES portal. There is a link for reference exam materials, which includes the reference handbook that will be used for the exam. Also the NCEES practice exam is only like $40, and can be purchased from the NCEES website.


Thank you very much for your information. Let me know how is the situation for the CBT after you finish. Thank you


----------

